# I gotta vent some steam



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

:******:

Man- Worst night in a while.

My dad and I went deer hunting and right around sunset I had a doe at 40 yards, and it was walking towards my father- he was about 100 yards away. I heard a snap- crash, break- and 4 does came running and I heard something fall behind me.

I knew my dad shot, and I was glad, last year was a $hitty year for us. and this year started off horribly- we almost didn't get to hunt this land and its going to be developed next year or so.

Anyways I had a doe 20 yards up go through my shooting lane but I dind't see her until it was to late.

My dad came walking and Signaled to get down, and I did, and walked to him- and he said he shot one- I said u got that doe? and he said- No an 8 pointer. we both were pumped, sow e got back and found his arrow- and it had victory all over it. the thing was pure red, and I mean I heart shot a deer last year, and my deer had a lot of blood on the arrow, but this arrow looked better!

Anyways- my first thing is to look for blood even if I see a deer go down. I looked all around that damn arrow, everywhere, and no blood- only where the arrow was. We went to where the deer went into the woods from the field- NO BLOOD ANYWHERE. We walked the woods and the tick crap all around where we heard it go down. NOTHING

It got dark and we went to the truck to get the lights- and we were 100% sure we'd find it.

We went back, and I found that arrow and looked everywhere- My dads partially color blind, so I looked for the blood, and nothing came up, I was looking on every blade of grass. we both decided to search the woodline again for the deer, and we did so- we walked for 2 1/2 hours and NO DEER.

We have hunted this land for 17 years, and know where deer useally die, and- you know how it is- u get to knwo where to look and a good idea of everything- NO deer showed up. we got out of there are 9:15, and we couldn't find him.

We gave a hell of an effort in finding it- nothing showed up. Both of our lights died, and we back tracked atleats 4 times.

Any words of wisdom, or thoughts- I think we did what we could, but its irritating as he!!

Curtis


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have access to a dog i'd take it into the area. We had the same thing happen a couple years back and my buddies GSP found the deer for us. We never would have found as it ran in a circle as we lost sight of it and died in some cattails in a little ravine. It was buried in their pretty thick but we worked the dog through the whole area and after a couple of hours she found it. I know how frustrating it is to not find blood after you think you made the perfect hit. :x


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Unless you see the deer laying dead, ALWAYS wait a while before tracking a deer. Even if the deer was hit poorly, this will allow him time to bed down and hopefully expire. If you push the deer right away, it could travel a long ways before bedding and this will make it very hard to find, especially if its not losing much blood. 
I waited an hour before tracking the deer I shot this year. I didn't find any blood or even the arrow. I went to the last place I saw him and found him dead not fifty yards from where he was hit. 
If I were you I would head out first thing in the AM and continue your search.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

See thats the problem- we dont have time or had time- Its going to be almost 80 degress tomorrow, and that deer isn't gonan last that long in the heat. My dad can't get off work tomorrow, he works at a place where u come in late ur fired, and I cant drive up there- I dont have my license.

We gave it as much time as we could, and we heard the SOB drop. I am checking all the weather sites, and see if we could make it out tomrrow early PM-its cool out right now 50's and dropping.

This is why I like hunting in the fall w/o leaves, and in the winter with snow.

I couldn't believe the blood on the arrow, and how there was non on the grass.

curtis


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the deer was by any chance lung shot and you pushed him from folding after a short run, it will head for the nearest water. If there is a creek or pond in the area I would search in that direction from the last sighting.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I have a new question-

I think I may go back tomorrow after noon- but will that be to late for the meat- Its in the low 40's all ight- and by noon it'll be 68- 3 o'clock around 70-75. I thinkk the deers in shade- will th emeat be good? Let me know that.

Please

Curtis


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you think the deer died last evening, probably not.
Its for this exact reason. I do not sit in my stand if theres no way I can spend the next 24 hours looking for a deer. Good meat or bad you owe the deer every bit of effort to try and find him. Let us know how it turns out.
Good Luck!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

My mind just went blank, but I know you other guys will know what I'm talking about.....

There's a spray that you can get to carry with you that illuminates blood seemingly hidden to the naked eye..... what is it fellas?

But, I do agree with others, you owe it to this deer and yourselves to try try again to track it down and find it.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Loose your blood trail? Try this nifty idea. Take a squirt bottle and fill it with ordinary hydrogen peroxide. Mist the area when you loose the blood trail. If the hydorgen peroxide bubbles up white, then you know you have located blood. It will bubble up similar to the way it bubbles up when you use it on a cut or scrape. Try it out the next your following a blood trail.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm HSI - Hunting Scene Investigation

Luminal is a chemiluminescent that reacts with the iron in hemoglobin, causing blood traces to illuminate with a blue-green light.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I know what luminal is, far too much CSI watching, but really there is stuff that you can get from Scheels that illuminates the blood. Arrggg, wish I could think of the stuff.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt,

Tinks makes some stuff called "Starlight Blood Hound".....I think that is what you are thinking of. I have never used it but it looks like it would be pretty "slick" to use....hope that helps.....

I know what it is like to not be able to remember....... :x !!!! Must be old age!!


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Or if you wish to go old school use an old coleman fuel lantern not propane. the light will make the blood glow. Why I do not remember used it some back home in Montana and in S. MN sloughs never lost one while using it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Jiffy, that's the stuff. A few friends of mine used it on a bear hunt and it nearly saved their lives. The bear had circled around behind them without them knowing, that is until they got out their "HSI stuff"


----------



## hothonkers (Sep 13, 2005)

How many times do we have to read this story, are you going to post it in every thread?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

hothonkers...settle down!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think you owe it to the animal to go back in the morning... even if you have to call in sick. :eyeroll:


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

we did- read the follow up.


----------

